

Yet another online t-shirt shop? - stef25

I've teamed up with a great designer who has been making his own t-shirts for quite a while but has no knowledge of the web.<p>The product is already taken care of: dozens of great designs that he's been selling successfully in market stalls, the t-shirt quality is good and the finished products sells in bulk for 4USD a piece.<p>What sets us apart?<p>- Designs: obviously this is subjective but myself and friends that wear them get compliments, "where did you buy it?", etc. The designs sit in a niche between threadless and expensive brand name shirts.<p>- Price: The low bulk price allows us to offer serious discounts. Buy 2 get one free, promo codes offered after every sale, more promo codes if you tweet / share on FB, etc. Standard shipping is free world wide.<p>- Social: Initially sell 10 models for men and 10 for women. Then we'd launch a "groupon style competition", showing 5 possible designs that may be made next, asking people to vote for their favorite. If theirs wins, they get to buy the shirt at 50% off. Voting and results get disseminated on Twitter &#38; FB.<p>- Packaging: Because of the low bulk price we can afford to splash out on nice packaging to make users feel appreciated.<p>- Support: 30 day no question returns. My partner is in Asia so we can answer emails within the hour, 24/7.<p>The goal is to set up a break-even business initially. All proceeds go in to advertising. I'm a web developer, girlfriend is a rock star designer / photographer; the website, design and product/model shots will only cost us  our time.<p>Thoughts?
======
dholowiski
There are so many t-shirt shops it's hard to make a mark. I have two words for
you: Geurilla marketing. Check out the this week in startups episodes where
Jason and Tyler talk about their custom shirts- geurilla advertising at it's
best.

~~~
stef25
Is this on blip.tv? Couldn't find the episode you mention.

